# [Lesertest] Compucase Cougar Power 400



## phoenix86 (2. Juli 2009)

*[Lesertest] Compucase Cougar Power 400*​* 
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

VS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

1. Erste Bilder und die Verarbeitung

2. Die Konkurrenz im Überblick

3. Der Herausforderer

 4. Geräuschtest und Hörproben

5. Temperatur und Luftzirkulation

6. Fazit

​


----------



## phoenix86 (2. Juli 2009)

*Erste Bilder und die Verarbeitung:

*Ich konnte es kaum erwarten den nicht gerade eindrucksvollen Versandkarton aufzufetzen um an das
Netzteil bzw. die Box mit dem lang ersehnten Inhalt zu kommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fein säuberlich verpackt findet sich das Zubehör unter einer Kartonlasche im Karton wieder und
das Netzteil befindet sich zusätzlich in einem Stoffsäckchen, das auch ja kein Kratzer auf die Metallic-Lackierung kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Zubehör-Paket befinden sich 1 schöner Sticker, 2 Klett-Kabelbinder, die Schnellstart-Anleitung, 
1ne Kaltgeräte-Leitung und natürlich das Netzteil.
Das Zubehör-Paket ist in Ordnung und lässt eigentlich keine Wünsche offen, klar mehr geht immer,
aber dieses Zubehör ist genau passend für ein Mainstream-Netzteil den viel Zubehör lässt auch den 
Preis des eigentlichen Produkts nur unnötig ansteigen!

Als ich das Netzteil aus seiner schwarzen "Behausung" zog dachte ich, WOW  was für eine
geile Lackierung, eigentlich viel zu schade um sein Dasein in einem dunklen Eckchen des Towers zu fristen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Eindrucksvoll prangt das eingepresste Cougar-Logo mit Schriftzug an der einen Aussenseite des Netzteils.
Die Anschlüsse teilen sich wie folgt auf: 1 20/24-pin, 1 4/8-pin ATX12V, 1 6-pin PCIe,  4 SATA, 5 IDE, 1 Floppy.
Leider ist der ATX-Mainboard-Anschluss in einem 20+4pin Design gehalten,  was ich für mein Teil für fast unnötig 
empfinde, da es kaum noch 20pin-Buchsen gibt. Mir gefällt die BeQuiet-Lösung, mit einem 24-auf-20pin-Adapter.
Hoffentlich werden bald mehr Hersteller auf diese Lösung setzen, für Compucase wünsche ich es mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kann man noch sagen das die Kabel am Gehäuseausgang qualitativ hochwertig 
gesäumt und verarbeitet sind. Die Sleeves sind, zu freude aller, sehr Blickdicht und am
Ende des Sleeves sind Kabelbinder und Schrumpfschläuche sauber angebracht so das
der Sleeve sauber aufhört. Ein kleines Manko ist aber, dass die Sleeves sehr locker an  den 
Enden befestigt sind, so dass ein hin- und herrutschen der Selbigen durchaus Möglich ist!
Zudem könnte es bei höheren Towern zu Problemen mit dem Anschluss des ATX-Steckers an
das Mainboard kommen, den die ATX-Anschlussleitung ist etwas knapp bemessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## phoenix86 (2. Juli 2009)

*Die Konkurrenz im Überblick *(mit leichten Änderungen!)*:*

Da sich mein Tagan TG400-U33II SuperRock (400W) vor 3 Tagen verabschiedet hat,
habe ich keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut mir schnellst möglich ein neues Netzteil
zu besorgen. Natürlich eins von Tagan, meine Wahl viel auf das TG430-U15,
aus Tagans EasyCon-Series, mit modularen Kabeln.

Tagan hat sich schon länger am PC-Netzteil-Markt etabliert und erfreut sich hoher 
Beliebtheit bei  vielen Usern. Nicht zuletzt durch die Seasonic-Netzteile konnte sich 
Tagan  auch im  Enthusiast-Segment  etablieren.
Viele erinnern sich vielleicht noch als in der PCGH-Redaktion ein "kleines" Tagan 2-Force II 400W in 
einem SLI-System gegen  große 600W-700W Netzteile "anstinken" wollte und es wirklich 
geschafft hat. Mit dieser Leistung verstummten auch die letzten Kritiker an der Marke Tagan,
den zu der Zeit hatte noch niemand was von einer 80PLUS-Spezifikation gehört!

*Tagan TG430-U15:*
- 120mm Lüfter 
- aktive PFC 
- modulare Kabel: 1x 24/20-pin, 1x 8/4-pin ATX12V, 2x 6-pin PCIe, 
2x SATA Power, 4x IDE Power, 2x Floppy 
- Leistung: + 3.3V: 26A; + 5V: 30A; +12V1: 20A; +12V2: 20A; +5Vsb: 2.5A; -5V: 0.8A; -12V: 1A




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Man möchte fast sagen das BeQuiet zu den alt eingesessenen Herstellern am Netzteil-Markt gehört,
was ja auch fast stimmt. Dennoch überzeugen die Netzteile seit Jahr und Tag, nicht umsonst schaffte
BeQuiet den "Hattrick" bei der PCGH-Leserwahl und wurde von 2006 bis 2008 dreimal Sieger in der Kategorie Netzteile.
Immer wieder überzeugt der Hersteller durch "German Engineering" und bringt leistungsstarke Netzteile
auf den Markt.

*BeQuiet StraightPower (E6) 400W:*
- 120mm Lüfter 
- aktive PFC 
- Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24pin, 1x 8-pin EPS12V, 1x 4-pin ATX12V, 1x 6/8-pin PCIe, 4x SATA, 4x IDE, 1x Floppy 
- Leistung +3.3V: 30A; +5V: 28A; +12V1: 16A; +12V2: 16A; -12V: 0.5A;
 +5Vsb: 3.0A; 3.3V/5V: 150W; 12V1/12V2: 384W;
- durchschnittliche Effizienz: 83%, 80 PLUS zertifiziert
(Ich weiße daraufhin, dass das Netzteil erst nach meinem Erwerb für den 80PLUS-Betrieb
spezifiziert wurde!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Herausforderer:*

Compucase, genauer gesagt HEC/Compucase mag für den ein oder anderen ein Begriff sein,
allerdings in erster Linie nur auf dem Professional-IT- bzw. Server-Markt.
Nun versucht sich der Hersteller mit einer Aufsehen erregenden Netzteilserie im 
Mainstream- bzw. Enthusiast-Markt, Gehör zu verschaffen. 
In einem knalligen Orange das sogar den ein oder anderen KFZ-Tuning-Freak erblasen lassen
würde bietet HEC/Compucase seine Cougar-Serie an.
Auf der Nabe des Netzteil-Lüfters prangt ein metallisch glänzendes Puma-Logo, der Puma 
war z.B. bei den Indianern hoch geachtet. Ihm wurden Eigenschaften wie Führerschaft, *Kraft*,
Findigkeit, Treue, Engagement und Mut zugeschrieben.
Nunja, Kraft wird bei einem PC-Netzteil sehr wohl gebraucht, vielleicht entschied man sich
deshalb bei HEC/Compucase für den Cougar/Puma als Namensgeber und
Produkt-Logo-Symbol der selbigen Serie. 


*Compucase Cougar Power 400:
*- 120mm Lüfter 
- aktive PFC 
- Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-pin, 1x 4/8-pin ATX12V, 1x 6-pin PCIe, 4x SATA, 5x IDE, 1x Floppy 
- +3.3V: 24A; +5V: 15A; +12V1: 20A; +12V2: 20A; -12V: 0.3A; 
+5VSB: 2.5A 
- durchschnittliche Effizienz: 84%, 80PLUS Bronze zertifiziert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## phoenix86 (2. Juli 2009)

*Geräuschtest und Hörproben:

*So nun hab ich von den Netzteilen ein paar Geräuschtests und 20 sekündige Hörproben angefertigt.
Da ich kein Dezibelmeter habe, kann ich die Lautheit nur subjektiv bewerten, meine Testkandidaten
unterscheiden sich aber nur in Nuancen, so dass man sehr genau hinhören muss um einen Unterschied zu erkennen.
Die Aufnahmen wurden in einem Mindestabstand von 5cm an der/den Seite/Seiten aufgenommen.
Dazu diente mir das Mikrofon meines Plantronics GameCom 367 Headset. Die Netzteile wurden jeweils im
ausgebautem Zustand "vermessen".


*Das (subjektive) Testergebnis:*

Platz 3 belegt das BeQuiet StraightPower (E6) 400W, man hört ein leichtes schleifen des Lüfters
auf der Nabe bzw. im Lagerbereich selbst, was wahrscheinlich auf das Alter zurückzuführen ist.
Alles in allem ist der Lüfter schon etwas lauter als alle Anderen, weil es sich um einen schnell drehendes
80mm Model handelt.

Platz 2 geht an mein neues(!) Tagan TG430-U15, hier sind kaum Lagergeräusche zu vernehmen.
Die Lautstärke an sich rührt wahrscheinlich von den Lüfterfinnen her, die ein leises Pfeifen/Säuseln erzeugen. 
Trotzdem fehlen nur Nuancen zu Platz 1!

*Platz 1* nimmt der Neuling ein. Der Lüfter ist nur durch ein leises Flüstern zu hören, tatsächlich
kann man so gut wie keine Lagergeräusche vernehmen, was mich vermuten lässt das der Lüfter 
sogar hydrostatisch gelagert sein könnte!
Das bedeutet das mit Hilfe kleiner Ölreservoirs und der Umdrehung des Lüfters die Lüftersachse
durch den sog. Schmierkeil angehoben wird und es zu keiner mechanischen Berührung an Lagerstellen kommt!


*Temperatur und Luftzirkulation:

*Hier schaue ich mir an welches Netzteil die meiste Abwärme produziert, damit ich reproduzierbare Ergebnisse 
bekomme werden alle Netzteile in folgendes System verbaut:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @4,05GHz
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4
2GB MSC Cellshock DDR2-667 @900MHz @2,0V
Gainward Bliss 8800GT (G92) @8800GTS @Zalman VF1000 LED

Die Abwärme wurde nach 1 Stunde Prime95: Blend abgenommen, da ich kein Infrarothermometer habe,
habe ich mir, mit einem Ohrthermometer beholfen (die Tülle vorn, wurde entfernt!), ich hoffe die 
Temperaturen liefern  vergleichbare Werte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während das Cougar und das Tagan vergleichsweise warme Temperaturen  von 28°C (oben)
bis  stellenweise 35°C (unten) annehmen, wird das BeQuiet!  stellenweise bis zu 45°C heiß 
(an der Gehäuse Unterseite), was natürlich  auch zu lasten der anderen "Innereien" des 
PCs geht! Überraschenderweise hat die  Temperaturabnahme sehr gut funktioniert. 

Zur Überprüfung der *Luftzirkulation *habe ich mir, da ich gerade keine Signalrauchbomben zur
Verfügung hatte, ein Fähnchen aus feinen Alufolie-Streifen und einem Holzspieß gebastelt.
Zudem habe ich alle restlichen Lüfter im Tower soweit wie es ging und es machbar war 
gedrosselt bzw. abgesteckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auch hier sieht man  die klaren Vorteile eines 120mm Lüfters in einem Netzteil. Während sich bei
dem 80mm Lüfters des BeQuiet! Netzteils nicht viel bewegt, flattern die Alufoliefetzen  
bei der Konkurrenz ganz ordentlich!
Das Fähnchen wurde an folgen Orten im Tower positioniert, wobei ich darauf hinweisen
muss das der Tower geöffnet war, zudem zeigen die Farben der Punkte an, wo die Luftzirkulation 
am  besten/stärksten war, wobei grün den besten Ort darstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## phoenix86 (2. Juli 2009)

*Fazit:

*HEC/Compucase liefert mit dem Cougar Power 400 einen ernst zu nehmenden Gegner für Tagan und Co. ab.
Es bleibt abzuwarten ob die alteingessenen Netzteil-Hersteller diese Herausforderung auch annehmen
sonst könnte es ihnen passieren, dass ihnen die Felle (in dem Falle die Kunden) davonschwimmen.

Mich hat das Cougar Power 400 überzeugt, nicht nur durch seinen "glanzvollen" Auftritt, auch durch 
seine inneren Werte, gekennzeichnet durch angenehme Laufruhe und niedrigen Temperaturen.
Ein paar kleine Schnitzer leistet sich HEC/Compucase aber doch, zum einen wären das die nicht ganz
festsitzenden Sleeves und zum anderen das etwas kurze ATX-Kabel. Ansonsten liefert  der Neuling 
im Mainstream-Markt überdurchschnittlich gute und auch preiwerte Ware ab,
den knapp 55€ sind für so ein Produkt, weiß Gott, kein Geld!

Für mich steht jedenfalls fest: 
"Früher hatte man den Tiger im Tank, heute hat man den Puma im Tower!" 


An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch beim PCGH-Team und HEC/Compucase für das in ich mich 
gesteckte Vertrauen bedanken!


----------



## phoenix86 (12. Juli 2009)

So nun seit Ihr dran, postet was das Zeug hält!


----------



## Compucase (13. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für den schönen Test. Wie gesagt, an den Kabeln werden wir etwas ändern, auch an der Ausstattung (PCI-E-Stecker, Floppy-Adapter).

VIELEN DANK VOM GESAMTEN COUGAR TEAM!


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2009)

Schöner Lesertest , kommt noch ein Stromverbrauchs  Vergleich der Netzteile ? 

Nebenbei , wie ist das mit der Garantie bei Tagan abgelaufen ?


----------



## phoenix86 (13. Juli 2009)

Für so einen Stromverbrauchs-Test muss ich mir erst noch eine Messsteckdose kaufen!
Vielleicht häng ich das noch mit dranmal sehen!

Naja werd wohl bald einen Netzteil-Laden aufmachen können^^
Tagan muss zwar erst meine "Garantieansprüche prüfen" wie es so schön heißt,
aber bald hab ich 4 Netzteile für 2 PCs


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2009)

kannst du dir leihen  zB bei der Verbraucherzentrale oder Stadtwerken 

bei letzteren bin ich aber ganz schön auf die nase gefallen (siehe mein Test )


----------



## phoenix86 (13. Juli 2009)

Genau deswegen werd ich mir eins von Conrad kaufen, wie z.B. das 
ENERGIEKOSTENMESSG.ENERGY MONITOR 3000. Mit einer Genauigkeit 
von +-1% sollte es ziemlich gute Vergleichswerte liefern!


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2009)

Das ENERGY MONITOR 3000.  soll laut stiftungwaren test gut sein 

Stiftung Warentest: Stromkostenmessgeräte: Nur ein einziges bekommt Note gut - computerwoche.de


das hatte ich Klick


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. Juli 2009)

Bei den Fehlern, die das PDF enthält und die Aussage "bestiehlt Sie" klingen nicht gerade sehr zuverlässig/seriös...

Der Energy Check 3000 ist dabei auch nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich mir ein besseres wünsche...


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2009)

Die PDF ist glaube nur werbung und du weißt werbe Fritzen sind nie ganz Orientiert XD

hier ein link zum hersteller Christ Elektronik Messgeräte - christ einbaumessgeräte - Einbaumessgeräte, Prozessormessgeräte, Anlagensteuerung

das Datenblatt 
http://85.88.3.174/elements/resources/File/E462752_DB_REV00_16-04-07_CLM1000_deutsch.pdf


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. Juli 2009)

JA, aber wenn die Werbung Fehler enthält, dürfte das doch nicht im Interesse der Produzenzten sein?


----------



## phoenix86 (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass sich viele Firmen durch ihre "tollen" Werbeflyer oder
ihren "sehr verständlichen" Gebrauchsanweisungen ihr Geschäft selber kaputt machen!


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2009)

Oh ja das kennt man XD


----------



## cracker (11. August 2010)

sehr schöner bericht...

eine bitte hätte ich.. könntest du noch ein foto vom NT machen wenn der lüfter nach unten zeigt??? also praktisch so wenn du das NT oben installiert hättest und die linke seitenwand rausnimmst 

wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## poiu (13. August 2010)

hilft dir das

http://www.cougar-world.de/en/products/power-supply/cougar-powerx.html


----------

